# No tips as long as too many drivers



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Uber is all about Uber.
As long as there is an abundance of "wanna try it" new drivers, the pay will always be at poverty levels and tips will be almost non-existent.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm actually getting tips now. When people ask me how I like driving for uber I tell them it was awesome before the fare reduction but with this reduction there won't be any smart drivers in 90 days because no one with a brain is going to drive their car for $8 an hour.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jsixis said:


> I'm actually getting tips now. When people ask me how I like driving for uber I tell them it was awesome before the fare reduction but with this reduction there won't be any smart drivers in 90 days because no one with a brain is going to drive their car for $8 an hour.


I've tried that, a few other things and even a sign on the dash. Have a square reader handy if they don't have cash. Still can't get the cheap pax here to open their wallets. Last night had one, gave her the pitch about low rates, she says yeah she was surprised at how low the fares were, took trip someplace and it was $11., cab would have been 30. Understands that we can't make a living this way and then what would you guess she does when we get to our destination? Wait for it ....

Surprise! says thank you, hops out and goes her merry way. Passengers are loving it and they don't give a crap about how much you make. Uber is the greatest idea ever till they get into a beater then listen to the complaints.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Uber is all about Uber.
> As long as there is an abundance of "wanna try it" new drivers, the pay will always be at poverty levels and tips will be almost non-existent.


The tips are non existent because we get ******bag pax who refuse to tip.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, I stopped giving a lot of f*cks...like one step away from smoking in my car on the way to pax


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I find tips are on the increase, at least for me. I do the same as jsixis. When the discussion inevitably gets to driving for Uber, I let them know some of the really good drivers are quitting because of the wage issue, that I enjoy driving and meeting people but I may not be doing it much longer. Not sure if this helps the tips or not, just being honest.

And I really do think we over abuse pax for not tipping. They have been told by Uber from they time the signed up until now that the tip is included so cash tips are not necessary. Some people are cheap and like the no tip but I really believe most of them think it is in there.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I find tips are on the increase, at least for me. I do the same as jsixis. When the discussion inevitably gets to driving for Uber, I let them know some of the really good drivers are quitting because of the wage issue, that I enjoy driving and meeting people but I may not be doing it much longer. Not sure if this helps the tips or not, just being honest.
> 
> And I really do think we over abuse pax for not tipping. They have been told by Uber from they time the signed up until now that the tip is included so cash tips are not necessary. Some people are cheap and like the no tip but I really believe most of them think it is in there.


I actually got tipped last night after a nice rate-rant.


----------



## ElJuan (Dec 22, 2014)

I tend to see about 1 tip per 10 rides. I don't like the idea of square, it just feels uncomfortable on both sides of the transaction. If it comes up I will say something to the effect of "Lyft has tipping integrated into their app, but Uber doesn't." I feel like asking for tips even if you think you are being smooth, never is as smooth as you think it is. I love tips as much as the next guy. With that being said, I will also add if it works for you keep doing, I just don't feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I figure I average about $1.00/hour in tips.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

After no tips with 17 trips on Friday night in DC, 8:00am Saturday morning I picked up a couple of ladies who slept off the alcohol and took them home for $18 fare and they tipped me $10! Paid it forward later when I used Uber for $6 ride in downtown Baltimore for Orioles FanFest, tipped the driver $5, and recommended he check out this site. Told him I too drive but part-time, unfortunately he quit his detailing job to drive full-time with his Chevy Cruze.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Had a guy tonight, second time he had used Uber, as he was about to leave the car say "When does Uber pay you guys the 20% tip? I thought about doing cash instead but opted for putting it on my card". I explained that was for Uber Taxi only and that is not available here. The guy seemed truly dumbfounded that I was not going to be tipped. He seemed genuinely pissed that it wasn't like he thought. Reached in and said "I only have a Hundred" and I said "I have change". $25 buck tip on a $25 ride.


----------

